# How would you explain your problem to a therapist?



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi

I want to start a therapy and my therapist gave me a questionnaire and one of the questions is what are my problems and why am I seeking help. I've been thinking about it and I really don't know what to write...I mean, I could write something like I feel nervous at any social interaction...but I'm afraid she's going to say "so what?, how is that a PROBLEM?"

In other words I feel that telling her I'm anxious when talking to people, etc is not enough to justify a therapy. My SA used to be much worse, I wouldn't have been able to go to a therapist or talk in front of people. Today I can force myself to do those things, but the anxiety is awful. However, I don't get panic attacks (difficulty breathing, thinking you're going to die, etc), I only get very nervous, racing heart, shaky voice, and the feeling like going down on a rollercoaster, but since that is not a panic attack, it seems the symptoms are mild and she may say I don't need therapy.

It seems like I don't even know myself what exactly my problem is or I have difficulty trying to convey my feelings and thoughts. 

How would you explain your problem to a therapist?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Technically, what you're describing would probably be classified as a panic attack. You only need 4 symptoms.

I think it's fine to just write what you were planning on writing: that you feel anxious in any social interaction. You may as well add something about how that anxiety is "awful" as you just described. If your therapist says "so what" then they don't know how to do their job and you would be better off with a more qualified therapist anyway.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

id say, therapist im screwed my brain is wired wrong, gimme lotsa pills an dope me up good...:um


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Boy did I waste loads of dough on therapists..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RecoveredWell said:


> Boy did I waste loads of dough on therapists..


 yeah they be like vultures, makin there livin by pickin on the stragglers off society..just my opinion if there helping any off you become better carry on...:teeth


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I would just say you have extreme SA. Everything you said right here would also be good.



blue2 said:


> id say, therapist im screwed my brain is wired wrong, gimme lotsa pills an dope me up good...:um





RecoveredWell said:


> Boy did I waste loads of dough on therapists..


This isn't at all helpful, why are you guys posting on the therapy board?


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I would just say you have extreme SA. Everything you said right here would also be good.
> 
> This isn't at all helpful, why are you guys posting on the therapy board?


 lol sorry ...


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

You ended up half naked with the therapist rubbing your ***??? Holy ****.

Therapy overwhelms me sometimes, and although it can be very helpful, it also sometimes makes me feel like I have problems that I don't actually _have_. I start to feel like all of my behaviors are actually ****ed up, because all of a sudden everything I do is under a microscope.

I think for things like anxiety problems, DBT and CBT are the most useful, but you never know, you may benefit from good old fashioned talk therapy.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

P.S. I think what Dunkzone said is definitely the best start. Once you tell your therapist that your basic issue is social anxiety, they will be able to guide you through the rest of the therapy and you won't have to put so much pressure on yourself to make sure you are saying everything the way you want. Know what I mean? I do that, I am a perfectionist.


----------

